# Best HP gains



## SuperchargedLS2 (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm sure this has been asked before but I'm gonna ask again and hopefully someone will have the same setup that I'm describing...
From Stock LS2 M6 -Intake, long tube headers, cat-back, Tune. How much HP (approx.) will increase from stock 400 or whatever. Anyone have this exact setup? Opinions on other mods welcome. 
:cheersarty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

SuperchargedLS2 said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before but I'm gonna ask again and hopefully someone will have the same setup that I'm describing...
> From Stock LS2 M6 -Intake, long tube headers, cat-back, Tune. How much HP (approx.) will increase from stock 400 or whatever. Anyone have this exact setup? *Opinions on other mods welcome.
> :cheersarty:*




68greengoat is a nice guy. :cheers


----------



## Smokin'Goat (Apr 28, 2010)

*Clean your MAF/IAT and "enjoy the HP/$ cost value*

5 hp gain for a MAF/IAT clean w/CRC MAF cleaner......1 dollar per horsepower.

Nitrogen fill....50 bucks

Or maybe a AEM CAI for $250. 13hp?

Beyond that....IHHO tossing Big $ at a Goat is a waste based on the rapid depreciation of the vehicle. I've seen guys drop 10K plus in only sell the car for 20K less than what they have into it.

It's a "poor man's" Vette Killer and does stellar stock. I paid 27K for mine new and I've thrashed C6's driven improperly(manuals). 

*Enjoy the value* is the mantra

If you are Rhys Millen; that's another story

Regards..Greg


----------



## HITMAN803 (Apr 10, 2010)

^^^100% disagree with...I have over 10K in my car and love it to death..Guy who spend that much money on there car dont do it to just sell it..if you do then your a complete retard...Op I would say LT,CAI and tune..You will see and feel the improvements.A tune is probably #1 to me that could get you as much as 30rwhp. Your car probably as it sit will dyno 330-345rwhp stock..A small cam,tune and LT will get you to 400-420rwhp..I first did VRX5 cam, Kooks LT 1 3/4, LM 2 CB, ported TB, and tune and I was at 429rwhp and 409TQ..and the was with No CAI. That would have probably got me to 445ish-450...


----------



## Smokin'Goat (Apr 28, 2010)

*And those mods would cost?*

Err...I'm 47...been through my Porsche and Vette "phase" and 13.0 second quarters stock is crazy fast enough for me.

I saw a Goat with 25K worth of mods for sale for about 25K.....60K in, 25K out. Is the mortgage paid. Is there a mortgage? Or mom's basement.

Quite frankly, and no disrespect-I have no idea where you guys get that kind of $ to jam in a highly unreliable auto that depreciates like a brick.

If you ever hope for a deflection..the more you put in, IMO, the less you get out.

If you want crazy fast...Get a Tesla Roadster-it'll blow the doors off an Enzo. Can you keep 600HP hooked up on a Goat?

Guess I'm Old School and rather invest my money in land and real estate while it's on the downside.

But like I said...I'm ancient! 

Good luck and peace...

Regards...Greg

BTW...I don't get hammered that often rolling stock against even C6's.


----------



## HITMAN803 (Apr 10, 2010)

LOl...I see what you are saying, but like i said putting a bunch of money in a car and selling it for 1/4 what you have in it...Is plain stupid..I get my money just like everyone else...I work for it..For me building a car is just like any other hobby, I like to do and can so I do..Will I ever sell my car...NO..It will go to my son..And I wouldnt say a modded GTO are unreliable, built correctly they are VERY reliable....Land and real estate are nice but in the end can you take it with you when you die???? No so its in the same boat as the other stuff....But I see what you are saying, but each his own...Once you get bite by the mod bug.....theres no going back, its like crack...lol


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

OP - tune, CAI or the OTR (Over the Radiator) CAI, and even a cam will toss you into the low 400's. I sit at 415 right now, but am looking at hitting 500 when I get back to the states. Germans are very picky about noise levels here so my exhaust is pretty crappy.

I have to agree with hitman. If you sink that much money into ANY car and then sell it you are stupid. Too many people go out and buy a car on impulse, sink money into it, then notice they are in over their heads and sell it. Seems either something unexpected came up or the person just didn't plan for the payments/mod money. Modding a car is a hobby. I don't mod because I got to have the fastest car out there (someone will always be faster). I mod cause it is fun and the work is all you. Look back to the 60's they modded cause they enjoyed it. Dropping 5k into a car didn't make the value increase it just made the owner feel better till something else caught his eye.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Well, if we're going to look at stupid then it's stupid to ever own anything other than a beater if you really need to own a car at all. A stock GTO is way overkill for hauling groceries and a huge depreciation even left alone. I look at it as enjoyment per dollar. . .


----------



## Smokin'Goat (Apr 28, 2010)

*OK I'm sold!*

I'll open a meth lab so I can afford a 800hp setup.

Geez...4.7's and 13.0's stock seem plenty fast.

Buying a C6 for 50K is stupid; buying a 06 GTO for 27K new is brilliant cuz you spent half the cash with the same straight line acceleration.

And you've the largest 2+2 seating config imaginable.

Back to the lab b4 there is tweaking explosion.

Oh...svede..know you have the 5.7L but how much did you spend to top my stock quarter by .50 sec?

Greg:willy:

PS...Name a car at the same price, stock, that runs faster 60's and 1/4's.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I think I lost brain cells after reading this thread.


----------



## Smokin'Goat (Apr 28, 2010)

Logic has that effect.....

Or hanging out at the rec area too long...see avatar...LOL


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

Just to clarify I was commenting on the fact of buying any car pouring money into it then turn around and selling it. We all know that any mod we do to the car won't raise the resale value. I have seen too many people buy a fast car pour 5-8k into it to make is faster then end up selling it and they get mad cause they lost out on the mod money.

I plan on owning my Goat for a very long time and could care less the amount of money I pour into it. I think it is a mindset and the ones that do it buy a car don't have a clue then relaize they are over their head and sell the car. Wasn't ttying to piss anyone off. You guys pour money into your GTO's, but you love them too. Maybe that is it maybe those other people just own a GTO and don't LOVE it. LOL. I was talking with the wife about selling my gas sipping hooptie so I can drive the GTO more cause I love it so much.


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> A stock GTO is way overkill for hauling groceries and a huge depreciation even left alone. I look at it as enjoyment per dollar. . .


Guess that is why I don't haul groceries in my GTO. It's only for hauling me around and going fast! LOL. I am stuck in Germany till next summer svede, so hopefully if you are still cranking out the OTRCAIs I would love to have one. To hard to mess with one here, so I have decided to wait. Hopefully it won't bite me in the butt.


----------



## Smokin'Goat (Apr 28, 2010)

*Look..*

If I want a fight...I'll go talk to my wife.

Mods are fine for those who need to exceed a 4.7 0-60 or a 13.0 1/4.

Going too fast can get you killed and or license less here in SC.

Just be careful out there guys.

We're fellow GTO owners; not adversaries. Agreed?

Mod on!

Greg:cheers

P.S. I spent my mod money on a AR-10, a RR Entry Tactical and lots of ammo to protect the H20, Mac & Cheese and Skippy Crunchy. In a scenario where there is no ROL-these cars will be useless.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

jpalamar said:


> I think I lost brain cells after reading this thread.


:agree
I've laughed at this remark each of the three times I've read this thread.


----------



## bigtimerswatches (2 mo ago)

Smokin'Goat said:


> *And those mods would cost?* Err...I'm 47...been through my Porsche and Vette "phase" and 13.0 second quarters stock is crazy fast enough for me. I saw a Goat with 25K worth of mods for sale for about 25K.....60K in, 25K out. Is the mortgage paid. Is there a mortgage? Or mom's basement. Quite frankly, and no disrespect-I have no idea where you guys get that kind of $ to jam in a highly unreliable auto that depreciates like a brick. If you ever hope for a deflection..the more you put in, IMO, the less you get out. If you want crazy fast...Get a Tesla Roadster-it'll blow the doors off an Enzo. Can you keep 600HP hooked up on a Goat? Guess I'm Old School and rather invest my money in land and real estate while it's on the downside. But like I said...I'm ancient! Good luck and peace... Regards...Greg BTW...I don't get hammered that often rolling stock against even C6's.


 This was a complete waste of space lol the guy does not care about Mortgage or your financial advice he wants to know what his car would do so go back to reading Bloomberg because this forum Definitely isn’t for you


----------

